# Methods of supplementing biofilm.



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Why not use blanched veggies and commercial shrimp foods? One idea I've heard of for nerite snails is putting a few rocks in a water filled container and sitting it on the window sill to grow some algae. Don't see why this wouldn't work with shrimp also.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Indian almond leaves are a good bet, they grow biofilm and the shrimp actually eat then as they break down. They do not hurt water quality, but actually help by releasing tannins.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

those methods are nice. 
However I am too afraid to use blanched veggies ever since i fed vegetables to my PFR colony half a year ago and i constantly found random deaths every day or two once i started to feed. I suspect pesticides or something similar =/

I have been putting almond leaves in my shrimp tank as i usually put almond leaves in all my tanks haha. herbivores and shrimp always love to eat them.

And I also feed my shrimp a whole variety of commercial foods.
Was wondering if i could do the ceramic media thing. and then swap the pellets every fed days?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry this question is above my pay grade, but I'll be tuning in now, you've got me curious.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i noticed a few other shrimp keepers on this site were doing what seems like what i described above with their ceramic media. it got me curious. especially since some shrimps' babies prefer biofilm over everything else!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I think what you may be talking about is supplement stones? Something like this....http://www.eliteinverts.com/borneowild-mineral/


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nah, not the stuff like ebiken shou. although those might serve the same function. they can grow biofilm, as can the mineral stones. But i was asking about just plain old ceramic media from HOB filters and such. can i take a pellet from my 40gal community tank's filter and put it in my shrimp tank without any problems?

These are all really nice ideas people. I am going to start listing them in the first post!
lets see if we can think of more stuff.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the best way to grow bio film is anything that has a high surface area. Such as mosses. looks great too!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I suspect that the sponges I have over my intakes have some pretty tasty stuff on them because the shrimp are always picking at them. I squeeze out a little bit into the tank every once in a while and let the shrimp pick at all of the little pieces of gunk once it settles.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

As long as your not worried about transferring something unwanted from one tank to another I don't see any harm in it. Whether or not there is enough biofilm on a few ceramic rings to truly be considered a dietary supplement is another question.

Thinking about the above post about sponges...... I use fluval edge prefilter sponges on all my hobs. The shrimp tanks sponges are doubtless much cleaner than my fish tank ones. Swapping the sponges from a tank where nothing grazes on them would likely supply a high volume of things for them to graze.

just a thought.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Shrimp do not only feed on biofilm so you should supplement other foods. Think about a wild shrimp living in the streams..it will essentially eat whatever is found on the bottom such as dead fish, dead shrimp, biofilm from leaves etc.

If you want to promote the growth of biofilm then throw in an almond leaf and add a few supplements that are designed to feed the bacterial growth. You can get Ebiken EI or BorneoWild Bebi, both will maintain a healthy tank. You can get these products from the sponsors here so it can't get any easier.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Biofilm is everywhere (go look up its definition), it covers all surfaces on everything in a matured tank. I double putting in a piece of something will do much, a sponge filter is a better way.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so its better to place a prefilter on my fishtank's HOB intake and let that grow biofilm instead? then put it into the shrimp tank as feed, then repeat? but that prefilter would get sooooo dirty! i wouldnt even want to put such dirt into my shrimp tank...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Just buy a simple bottle of BW Grow. It's expensive but will last you forever.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You don't have to supplement extra biofilm. It grows on every surface in your tank. More than you'll ever need.

Some people do put chunks of ceramic media in their tank to create more bacterial surface area, though. That's likely what you see.

Some also toss in ceramic rings when they shut down or clean filters. Shrimp pick them clean.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> You don't have to supplement extra biofilm. It grows on every surface in your tank. More than you'll ever need.
> 
> Some people do put chunks of ceramic media in their tank to create more bacterial surface area, though. That's likely what you see.
> 
> Some also toss in ceramic rings when they shut down or clean filters. Shrimp pick them clean.


I have media laying around in all my tanks just so the shrimp can pick at something.

During the crazy hurricane when my power went out. I took out all my filter media and put it on a wide bowl in each tank respectively. It was pretty much duel purpose the shrimp can eat and the bacteria on the pellets stay alive.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so it doesnt matter, and i shouldnt bother with it?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

No I doesn't matter how long has your tank been running for? Eventually the biofilm will start to grow heavily on the sides of your tank. I put the ceramic pellets in the tank for the hell of it.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ren said:


> No I doesn't matter how long has your tank been running for?


5 months and a week.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

So if I wanted to sprinkle some gravels of Seachem Matrix on top of the substrate (I mean just a few here or there) that's an ok thing to do?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Feed bebi or ebiken baby food. Packed with yeast to feed these enzymes. I think that was what your asking without actually asking it. 

Stuff like eheim substrat and bioballs may work but are geared towards working in high flow environments but no doubt would offer similar benefit outside a filter. Bacteria grows everywhere so using additional media would serve to increase surface area.... Only benefit to media over mosses not having to use light or ferts.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i havent fed my shirakura powder and mosura BT-9 yet since there are no baby shrimp. will do when they are born though. I dont have Ei or Bebi...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Newman said:


> i havent fed my shirakura powder and mosura BT-9 yet since there are no baby shrimp. will do when they are born though. I dont have Ei or Bebi...


He was saying the foods serve a double purpose. They aren't just for babies, they help establish goodies for your whole tank. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

The film will naturally be produced in your tank over time, as long as proteins/nutrients are available.

The best types of film you can have, are ones with green algae.

I have shrimp tanks setup with sides that have never been clean. Shrimp love to forage the surface for snacks.

They will still require food, since tank is a closed system.
Even in nature snacks come in to the water all the time.
Feed your shrimp every couple days, increase proteins in the water.
-G


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so should i be dosing those baby powders a tiny bit even if the babies arent born yet?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

how long would it take to 'seed' new filter media for a new tank?

um.. i'm feeding daily a SMALL... my shrimp went nuts and cleaned my tanks SOOOO good and my light just wasn't growing alge (yea, i know if i didn't want any it would be all over!)

and i'll also request an answer to 'baby shrimp food' question, as i have new babies


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

laqu what are you saying? please clarify >_<


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

if i stick some ceramic bio balls in my tank how long would it take to 'prime' or build some good bacteria on them so my new tank can cycle faster?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

use plenty of ceramic media from an already established tank, and our new tank has to have a source of ammonia. research cycling. you can use pure ammonia to do a fishless cycle. if you're using amazonia aquasoil substrate, that supplies ammonia constantly for the cycle.
It will take up to one month to cycle a tank this way.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

as i don't want to just pull out the ceramic media, and will throw some in that i will use in my new tank, any ideas on how long to leave it in the old tank before moving it... the new tank is going to be under 3 gallons so cycles are tricky... 

i had all my 2 gallons cycled, got ick and had to 'start' over! Used a bit of water (relative when the tank is 2 gallons) from my 'big' 6 gallon. ... i wish i could just have all 6 gallons.. so much easier! in 2 gallons any tiny thing just throws the tank in a spiral ... i just have to stay on top of checking the water daily!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you need to use ammonia to cycle. add a few ceramic rings from an established tank with fish in it. its only a 2 gallon. needs a small amount of rings. transferring water wont do much to cycle your new tank.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is one more solution:
https://www.fritzpet.com/algae-food/


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooohhhhhhh!!! I wonder if it would have any adverse effects on shrimp?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you'd use it outside of the shrimp tank. grow algae on DW or rocks in a different container with light or on a window sill, and then move in the rock to the shrimp tank. then rinse and repeat, swapping the rocks.

Cool method.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Take some water from an overstocked fish tank,should be high in nitrates and phosphates, put some rocks, driftwood, etc in a window sill with that water and get the same thing for free instead of spending money to grow algae. I'll send you the water from tanks that going bonkers on me right now, walls are so thick green, it's getting harder and harder to see through, so that water is magic algae water. Whats a good price for algae water? lol.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol that product is means to bigger applications than feeding our little shrimp farms.

tank water method is more practical and cheaper for us obviously.

you could seel your water for $1 per gallon haha, but then you'd have to pay like $10 to ship it


----------



## etyrnal (Mar 9, 2021)

Newman said:


> I suspect pesticides or something similar =/


You used organic, no?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

etyrnal said:


> You used organic, no?


He hasn't been seen in ~6 years so we may never get an answer...


----------



## etyrnal (Mar 9, 2021)

Zoidburg said:


> He hasn't been seen in ~6 years so we may never get an answer...


oh, right! sorry


----------

